# Polish cooking



## Markos (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello  

Do you know polish cooking? Have you ever try any polsih recipe?


----------



## lidqa (Aug 22, 2004)

I know, but I'm from POland. I wonder if anybody else knows anything about Polish dishes


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 24, 2004)

lidqa said:
			
		

> I know, but I'm from POland. I wonder if anybody else knows anything about Polish dishes



A few recipes, but not nearly as many I would like. Sadly, Grandma passed away before I took a real interest in cooking, so a lifetime of polish cooking was lost.   

John


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 24, 2004)

Sure I know a few. Not sure of the names though, haleshka(cabbage and noodles) are a normal fare at our house, mock perogies(potatoe and noodle cassorel), sweet and sour red cabbage. I know more but not the names, great food though.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 28, 2004)

These are the ones I like and make

Stuffed Cabbage
Stuffed Peppers 
Bigos
Keilbasa with Mashed Potatoes and Kraut


----------



## jkath (Sep 3, 2004)

lidqa said:
			
		

> I know, but I'm from POland. I wonder if anybody else knows anything about Polish dishes



lidqa! 
I need your cooking advice!
My dad's parents, named Ryczek were both from Poland, but moved to Chicago before he was born. He has been asking for a particular recipe since I can remember that his mom made. (She died about 35 years ago, so it's been a while).
Anyway, it's a sweet dough pastry, with a sweet cheese filling. I've tried as many Polish recipe boards as I could find, but have had no luck, as I don't know the name. Any help you could give would be so nice! Thanks!!!
jkath


----------



## Lyn 221 (Sep 6, 2004)

jkath,

Do you think the "sweet cheese" filling could be cottage cheese sweetened?


----------

